# Bear permit CC hits..



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Coming VERY soon, bet we start seeing them within 24 hours :!:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

im hoping. only had 4 points though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

KA-BAM :!: $83 dollars just went off my VISA 8) 

Manti , North , Spring.......

OOO°)OO


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations goofy!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome goofy, I had that tag 2 years ago. It was a tough one for me as the winter lasted into late may. But there are some good bears there!


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Either me or my wife drew a wasatch west tag, extremly lucky considering this was my 1st year off of the waiting period and my wife only has 3 points. One of us got really lucky we were not expecting that!


----------



## elksign1 (Jun 15, 2011)

After waiting 9 years Nebo Archery tag for me. Bad news just learned Forest Service closed my 1st choice bait station because of the guy who had it last year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome ARROWHNTR,elksign1!!!!

I am also learning today I may have bait sation prob's , FS might not let me place 
baits station in the canyons I'm going to hunt:? 

If I cant get stations approved were I need them, I may have to switch and
go rifle. I was told this morning, the whole Forest section were I'm going to
hunt may be closed to baiting :!: :?: ..........Work'in on it.....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, my buddy just got a CC hit too! Spring bear is a fun hunt!


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Heck yeah!!!! Wasatch west for me!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats guys! looking forward to some reports.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

A family member drew manti south fall bear non resident gonna be fun cant wait


----------

